# Question regarding WW Propoints



## Carina1962 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a question for anyone who is following the WW Propoints.  I am supposed to have 29 points per day along with 49 points per week.  Take today, for example, i have been to the gym and combined with my gym workout and walking home, i have used up approx 355 cals which equates to about 5 or 6 points.  Do I deduct the 5 points from my 29 points to give me my daily total of points and  leave it at that or do I eat the extra 5 points to make up the daily 29 points? am a bit confused


----------



## cazscot (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Carina,

Any exercise you do is on top of your 29 daily propoints, and it is your choice whether you eat them or not.  Eg say you are on 29 propoints a day and do 5 exercise points theoretically you could eat the 34 propoints and still lose weight but it doesn't always work like that.  It usually ends up as trial and error as some don't eat any of their extra exercise points and some people eat them.

HTH


----------

